# Worlds most laid back border collie



## mtnrat (Jul 20, 2014)

I have a 11 month old rescue border collie. He may be a bit of a mix. I have had two previous border collie x that I got at about the same age. Both had lots of energy and motivation. I had the first for 12 years and the second for 14 years, not at the same time. Before that I have had 3 Irish wolfhounds and 3 Irish setters. Even the most laid back wolfhound was a fire cracker by comparison.
I have had my new addition for 4 weeks now and his training is coming along very well. He sits, stands, lays down, stay for 30 seconds, good recall and beginning to learn to heel.. He targets my upturned hand very well and leaves food dropped on the floor. Sits at the door. No issues there.
His history is he was found at a rural trailer park and spent 8 weeks at the rescue shelter. No other info. Shelter was looking for a home that could deal with a high energy wandering dog.
Well this sweet fellow is just the opposite. I almost have to coax him out the door in the morning and he lags as I walk down the lane. If I run he will hurry a little. He will only chase sticks, balls, frisbee etc for a few tries. Sometimes he will play with his toys and play tug of war. My wife likes to take the dog for a walk early in the morning and she has to coax and encourage him the whole way. 
On the flip side I have running trails into the mountains from my house and I take him for 25 minute runs that he really enjoys. Too young for longer. He knows, back and follow, but I have encouraged him to go ahead some of the time. When I go with my friend he will run around a bit following them, but no too much. He is also great with other dogs and has not met one that he cannot get to go for a rip. Even some dogs that the owners say never play with other dogs and are usually a problem. He is wickedly fast and runs and jumps with great agility. I take him fly fishing and he always keeps me in sight and pulls at sticks etc and is especially good walking logs and going over or under obstacles. He learned to pick berries and is pretty smart.
He does have a little separation anxiety that I am working on, and is with me pretty much 24/7.
But man, except when with other dogs he needs a fire cracker lit under his ass. Ihave attached a couple if pics.
Any thoughts?


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I would wonder if maybe he's not completely settled and comfortable yet. Playing with other dogs is comforting and he feels confident enough to engage and play. He might still find some things overwhelming?


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I've known a good handful of really mellow border collies. They are out there and not that uncommon really. I'd say most BCs have quite a bit of energy and drive and some are completely bonkers but like any breed they vary. Some of the most polite, mellow, low key dogs I know are border collies or cattle dogs. 

But that said he could just be overwhelmed or perhaps he is very soft/timid? We had a sport bred sheltie and it was hell trying to get him to walk. He wanted to stay home where he was familiar. He actually had a lot of drive and energy but was too unsure on walks to enjoy them.

He could still be settling in too. It often takes a few months for dogs to settle in.

Or it could be worth getting him a checkup to make sure he's healthy if you haven't.

He could just not be very toy motivated or into toys too.


----------



## mtnrat (Jul 20, 2014)

He has been fully checked out and is in perfect health. We will see what more time brings. I will update as we progress. Any ideas with motivation would help.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

One anecdotal trend that I've noticed is that BCs that don't develop the 'eye' and that don't like to herd, also tend to be more mellow. But, like Laurelin suggests, is he mellow or is he timid... for the moment?


----------



## mtnrat (Jul 20, 2014)

"for the moment" is right. Well the guy is coming out of his shell. The turning point is I had to take two road trips. I took him with me for two days and returned home and then took him to a very remote cabin for a guys fly fishing 5 day trip. He was great out fishing and easy to deal with. The key was when returning home again it seemed he fully realized he had a home. He is now far more relaxed and for the first time today ate his food on the porch and went out into the yard to do his business without me having to walk him. He also went out to his first agility class and was a star. The instructor who has national champion level dogs told me I have a natural. I guess all it took was a little more time and a few more experiences that let him know he belongs. He even has a little more step in the morning. Not much, but an improvement. Not a morning dog I guess.


----------

